# Greetings



## BlackBird (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi I'm Ross from the United States and I have two beautiful female mice I recently got from a friend whose pet mice accidentally got pregnant. The irony is that she originally gave me three mice - one of which turned out to be a male. Surprise surprise, one of the females got pregnant. In a sad twist of fate, shortly after the male was separated from the females he passed away due to a tumor that grew near his throat and ended up causing him to suffocate in his sleep. 
The pups were born the Saturday after Thanksgiving and thanks to the vast amount of information on the internet, they've been doing great.
I have a few questions about food, separating them, and adopting them out which is why I joined this forum. I hope you will help me out if you have the time.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ross 
:welcome1


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey!


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey and welcome!
Sorry about your boy!


----------



## BlackBird (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. I miss him - he was a real sweetie. But genetics is amazing. One of the children looks and acts exactly like him. If I believed in reincarnation I'd think his son WAS him. xD


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

